# Surf Cup Traffic Complaint Hotline



## NotATool (Aug 3, 2019)

If you feel the traffic situation is UNSAFE call (858) 565-5200. Mention you need to speak to someone regarding the Rancho Santa Fe area for the Del Mar Polo Grounds.

An important reason you may want to consider calling:

Is this safe? 30-40 minutes to get in or out of the facility with *one* exit point! How do we get out in an emergency? 

This can be fixed with your support. Call and let your voice be heard!


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2019)

NotATool said:


> If you feel the traffic situation is UNSAFE call (858) 565-5200. Mention you need to speak to someone regarding the Rancho Santa Fe area for the Del Mar Polo Grounds.
> 
> An important reason you may want to consider calling:
> 
> ...


When the bus crossed I-5 in Oceanside this afternoon, southbound traffic was backed up all the way out of sight, so there may have been some other force at work.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2019)

Horse races and a hot summer day. Lots of people headed to the Via De La Valle exit today.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2019)

Could you imagine you bought a home in Rancho Santa Fe 15 years ago?  And you need to drive past the polo fields to get home.   RSF has some of the most expensive real estate in the country.  You and your family want to take a dip in the ocean on Saturday morning, maybe catch a race.  Have lunch at Milton’s.  
But then it takes you an hour to get home because of a kids soccer games. .   Almost every weekend of the year. 

But this is right from Surf Cup Sports Home Page:

*PROVIDING A HUGE ECONOMIC BOOST TO THE REGION*

Hosting more than 35 events in San Diego and bringing teams and visitors from all around the United States, Surf Cup Sports is one of the largest and most successful event organizers in the City, generating an annual overall economic impact of $185 million.

Each year, more than 490,000 people attend Surf Cup Sports organized events in San Diego, generating 125,000 booked hotel rooms, more than the Rock ‘n’ Roll Marathon and second only to Comic-Con


----------



## NotATool (Aug 3, 2019)

All the traffic is from the east side of the exit. The horse track has no impact on the 30-40 minutes it takes to get from McDonalds to the parking lot. Getting in on day 1 is longer because there is the most people attending for the weekend and everyone needs a parking pass. If some people get a 3 day pass the coming days get a little less busy but everyone does have to come back for a Monday game. 

Leaving though is the major hazard and not impacted by the horse track either if you are headed to the 5. If you have to leave in a hurry though for any reason you are at the mercy of Surf Cup one lane, one exit traffic. One exit is not safe in any circumstance for that many people. Imagine all the possibilities of things that could go wrong.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 5, 2019)

Surf Cup Del Mar traffic getting out of parking lot nightmare all 3 days.  Writing this as car is at standstill in parking lot at 9:30 AM (trying to leave).  I’d rather play Albion Cup next year if at Oceanside.


----------



## broshark (Aug 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Could you imagine you bought a home in Rancho Santa Fe 15 years ago?  And you need to drive past the polo fields to get home.   RSF has some of the most expensive real estate in the country.  You and your family want to take a dip in the ocean on Saturday morning, maybe catch a race.  Have lunch at Milton’s.
> But then it takes you an hour to get home because of a kids soccer games. .   Almost every weekend of the year.
> 
> But this is right from Surf Cup Sports Home Page:
> ...



LOL, oh wah, RSF residents can't get to Milton's!

But don't stress about the locals - there are other routes to get out of RSF to the west that aren't impacted by traffic at all.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 5, 2019)

I wonder how the people that voted for or against this in 2016 feel now.
https://www.thecoastnews.com/surf-cup-gets-28-year-lease-for-polo-fields/


----------



## Surfref (Aug 5, 2019)

Saturday getting out of the parking lot to road sucked.  After the last games of the day it took me 40 minutes to get from my parking spot to road. Totally acceptable. Once on the road I took the super secret fast way to I-5 south and avoided the traffic.  Surf Sports needs to fix the flow of traffic in and out of the Polo Fields.  At least it was not as bad as Man City Cup when it took 45 minutes to get in and 30 to get out. At least they made nice looking medians when you drive in and the main entrance to the fields looks nice.


----------



## justified (Aug 5, 2019)

NotATool said:


> If you feel the traffic situation is UNSAFE call (858) 565-5200. Mention you need to speak to someone regarding the Rancho Santa Fe area for the Del Mar Polo Grounds.
> 
> An important reason you may want to consider calling:
> 
> ...


Reference separate topic, "Tournament Tipping Point."


----------



## NotATool (Aug 6, 2019)

When there are equestrian events at the facility next door the second exit to the Del Mar polo grounds must be closed due to traffic concerns on El Camino. This is the reason we are all suffering. 

San Diego Community Officer Briggs can be reached at 858-523-7031 if you want to discuss further. He seems genuinely interested in helping solve this issue with Surf.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

NotATool said:


> When there are equestrian events at the facility next door the second exit to the Del Mar polo grounds must be closed due to traffic concerns on El Camino. This is the reason we are all suffering.
> 
> San Diego Community Officer Briggs can be reached at 858-523-7031 if you want to discuss further. He seems genuinely interested in helping solve this issue with Surf.


"...must be..."?  Why?


----------



## pewpew (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> "...must be..."?  Why?


Didn’t he answer that in the same sentence??
“Must be closed due to traffic concerns on El Camino”
Age is getting to you “E”..


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Didn’t he answer that in the same sentence??
> “Must be closed due to traffic concerns on El Camino”
> Age is getting to you “E”..


That's the statement that merits the "why".


----------



## NotATool (Aug 6, 2019)

El Camino will back up a mile with the chaos created around el Camino and the Via Dela Valle intersection and light if we they didn’t do that. 

Surf needs to improve parking pass selling and do it like silver lakes. 3 or 4 parking pass sellers for each lane as we come in. 

For leaving get permission to open the second back gate at certain times in the afternoon to relieve congestion. Maybe make it a left only with a traffic person. 

Surf can afford to buy that equestrian center and make it a parking lot. Put a champions stadium andsemi pro team. Add a restaurant/bar. Nothing more money can’t solve.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

NotATool said:


> El Camino will back up a mile with the chaos created around el Camino and the Via Dela Valle intersection and light if we they didn’t do that.
> 
> Surf needs to improve parking pass selling and do it like silver lakes. 3 or 4 parking pass sellers for each lane as we come in.
> 
> ...


Or hire some off-duty cops to direct traffic more efficiently.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

NotATool said:


> Surf can afford to buy that equestrian center and make it a parking lot. Put a champions stadium andsemi pro team. Add a restaurant/bar. Nothing more money can’t solve.


The equestrian center is owned by 22nd Agriculture District, the group that owns Del Mar Racetrack/Fairgrounds.  I don't think they are interested in selling.

http://www.delmarfairgrounds.com/index.php?fuseaction=facilities.horsepark


----------



## broshark (Aug 6, 2019)

NotATool said:


> El Camino will back up a mile with the chaos created around el Camino and the Via Dela Valle intersection and light if we they didn’t do that.
> 
> Surf needs to improve parking pass selling and do it like silver lakes. 3 or 4 parking pass sellers for each lane as we come in.
> 
> ...


There's no reason these places can't sell passes on line in advance.  You'd think that you might even be able to just buy a season soccer pass good at Silverlakes, Polo Fields and O'side one day soon, but that's just me.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 6, 2019)

broshark said:


> There's no reason these places can't sell passes on line in advance.  You'd think that you might even be able to just buy a season soccer pass good at Silverlakes, Polo Fields and O'side one day soon, but that's just me.


Exiting the Polo Fields is just as bad as entering.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 6, 2019)

The problem wasn't getting in or parking passes.  It was getting out.  ONE lane for the entire complex.  Definitely going to avoid playing there until they get this resolved.


----------



## NotATool (Jan 13, 2020)

NotATool said:


> If you feel the traffic situation is UNSAFE call (858) 565-5200. Mention you need to speak to someone regarding the Rancho Santa Fe area for the Del Mar Polo Grounds.
> 
> An important reason you may want to consider calling:
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but this Albion Cup fiasco this weekend could easily happen at any of our venues.


----------



## NotATool (Nov 24, 2021)

NotATool said:


> If you feel the traffic situation is UNSAFE call (858) 565-5200. Mention you need to speak to someone regarding the Rancho Santa Fe area for the Del Mar Polo Grounds.
> 
> An important reason you may want to consider calling:
> 
> ...


I hope things are better this weekend!


----------

